# Great Deal!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it was an offer that I couldn't pass up....I traded my six inch Manny for a 7 inch RRS and a 7 inch xingu rhom or a vinny...it's got that "flowerhorn'ish" rhomboid shape so it has to be one of the two!...anyhow, the guy was totally enamored with my Manny and wanted him real badly...I was going to ask $160 for him in the classified section but instead made a deal to get these two beautiful fish in return...the RRS and the Xingu at 7inches a piece easily sell for roughly $200 a piece so it was a damn good trade as far as I am concerned...Anyhow, the RRS and the Xingu are absolutely flawless!...I will get pics up ASAP...I don't have a digital camera so I have to wait until my roommate gets home!

The RRS still has a combo of purple, red, orange, and yellow glitters on him with awesome red eyes!...the Xingu has diamond type scales and a rhomboid shape and killer deep, red eyes!...The RRS is in a 30 gallon long tank and the rhom is in the Manny's old 55'er!...the RRS is already finger chasing and ultra aggressive!...He even takes the silversides from my hand!..







...His tank is on my work desk and everytime I come to sit down and do my business, he comes to greet me and follows my every move!...My Xingu on the other hand, is still very shy and skittish...However, I don't really care about that!..It's the quality of the rhom that I am more concerned about...He's also loves silversides and he will eat in front of me..IMO, he will come out of his shell sooner rather than later...Once again, will get pics up ASAP!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal! Be curious to see the pics of the RRS, congratz on the new fish bud.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats on the new pick up


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

e46markus said:


> congrats on the new pick up*(s)*


fixed!..







...but thanks Jack!..two awesome kick ass specimens for the price of one!...this guy really wanted my Manny desperately and I'm not sure if he realized the value of the piranhas that he gave me!..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the pickup!







I too have a Xingu and RRS! They both are great fish. Wouldn't trade a Manny for it (or both), but that's just cuz the Manny is my fav - but at least you can still grab another Manny! Looking forward to the pics of that beasty RRS! and the possible Vinny


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on the pick ups!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on the new p's Manny!! Can't wait to see some pics, but I'm sure they rock like a WINGER concert!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Congrats on the pickup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoke,
that is the way I was looking at it also...I can *ALWAYS* get another Manny as my LFS usually gets them in stock once or twice a year!..Don't get me wrong, I love Manny's and they rock like an AC/DC concert (







)
however, RRS and Xingu/Vinny's are just as rare and expensive...Truth be told, it was a steal of a deal!..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That rocks like a slipknot & Index Case concert. Lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> That rocks like a slipknot & Index Case concert. Lol


thanks Bruner!....Index Case!!...I've never used them before!...







....Straight from the heartlands of Iowa!...


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

congrats u got to love a good deal i felt the same when i bought my 8inch gdr and 5.5 inch irritans i got them in a package deal for 250 i would have paid that just for the irritans alone...ya deal rocks like a (north-east groovers) (go-go) show live at the tradewinds...the guy musta been a skins fan like u brova


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell yeah because they rock like a 35" mudder concert.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> congrats u got to love a good deal i felt the same when i bought my 8inch gdr and 5.5 inch irritans i got them in a package deal for 250 i would have paid that just for the irritans alone...ya deal rocks like a (north-east groovers) (go-go) show live at the tradewinds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah or maybe ya manny was that spectacular bro maybe he rocked like the earthquake 2day
that really almost knocked 1 of my 150gallons off the stand


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see these guys man! I hope you have another Manny at least?? I love my manny I don't know that I would want to trade him off these guys are fun to keep. I have never had an RRS or bigger Rhom though so I can't say which would be better. Pretty sweet deal on your part man. Like I said before AS has 7"+ RRS an they go for 200 alone! Plus the Xingu/Vinny That guy has to be in the 150/200 range. I would say you made out like a champ on this call man! Way to go


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm happy for ya Manster,hell of a deal bro!!!It feels really good when you can score some fish you really like in a steal,course he may feel the same way too. Rocks like a Bon Jovi concert !!!LOL


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

MFNRyan said:


> I can't wait to see these guys man! I hope you have another Manny at least?? I love my manny I don't know that I would want to trade him off these guys are fun to keep. I have never had an RRS or bigger Rhom though so I can't say which would be better. Pretty sweet deal on your part man. Like I said before AS has 7"+ RRS an they go for 200 alone! Plus the Xingu/Vinny That guy has to be in the 150/200 range. I would say you made out like a champ on this call man! Way to go


Hi Ryan,
Thanks bro!...







Yeah, like I told Smoke earlier, I can always get another Manny!...My LFS that specializes in piranhas normally gets them in 2 - 3 times a year!...







....I will probably get a Manny as my next P...either that or a diamond rhom because I miss my old BDR that I raised from dime size...Anyhow, there was no way in hell I was going to do a straight up trade for him but the guy offered me the two fish *BEFORE* I made the proposal so that took care of everything else!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I'm happy for ya Manster,hell of a deal bro!!!It feels really good when you can score some fish you really like in a steal,course he may feel the same way too. Rocks like a Bon Jovi concert !!!LOL


Thanks RedSox!..







....It rocks like my skins!..







...yes, he knew what he was giving up but he really wanted a Manny badly so I patronized him!...I will get another Manny or BDR for my next piranha!

@everybody else,
My roommate took some pics!..I will post them as soon as he downloads them and emails them to me!..







...shouldn't be any later than tommorow!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome score! I don't have a pet store in 100 miles that specializes in P's so I'm SOL on getting nice ones. I had to come all the way to Pitt to pick this comp. up


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

So much win!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Manny, I'm happy for you. Getting new piranhas is always exciting. Congrats on your pickups!!! You said you were gonna sell your manueli if you weren't trading him.... I'm just curious to know why ? I always thought manuelis were amongst the rarest ps available, but that may not be your case...??? I drove a lot to get mine...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> Hey Manny, I'm happy for you. Getting new piranhas is always exciting. Congrats on your pickups!!! You said you were gonna sell your manueli if you weren't trading him.... I'm just curious to know why ? I always thought manuelis were amongst the rarest ps available, but that may not be your case...??? I drove a lot to get mine...


Hey Moon,
As in the past, the only reason I was going to sell him was because my company lost another project at the very last second and I got a little concerned and worried about paying my rent and bills!..I could have used the extra cash...Well, the way things worked out, we got another project to subsitute the one we lost and everything was pretty much back to normal...so this guy that specializes in piranhas really wanted a Manny desperately and even though I didn't need the money anymore he instead offered me two of his prizes...the 7" RRS and the 7" xingu/vinny rhom....Without hesitation, I said *YES!!...*....I was like







!....Anyhow, to answer your last question, I can always get a Manny...My LFS that specializes in piranhas gets them in at least a couple times a year!..







....the Manny or a BDR will probably be my next purchase







...the only thing I want more than that is a Marginatus!..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I think G with SA has a Marginatus Manny.. Just an FYI


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

MFNRyan said:


> I think G with SA has a Marginatus Manny.. Just an FYI


yeah, I know!...unfortunately it has gill curl!...







...I asked George to send me a pic but he never responded back...If it's not that bad, I might still take a chance on it!...







...thanks anyways!...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Manny, if i ever go to SA and its still there I'll take a pic for you.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> I think G with SA has a Marginatus Manny.. Just an FYI


yeah, I know!...unfortunately it has gill curl!...







...I asked George to send me a pic but he never responded back...If it's not that bad, I might still take a chance on it!...







...thanks anyways!...








[/quote]

He only has 1 left? The one I got came in really great shape. Well, did your roommate come home yet? lol


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

nice pick up, im getting my 7" RRS from AS on friday, cant wait!

we want pics!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> I think G with SA has a Marginatus Manny.. Just an FYI


yeah, I know!...unfortunately it has gill curl!...







...I asked George to send me a pic but he never responded back...If it's not that bad, I might still take a chance on it!...







...thanks anyways!...








[/quote]

He only has 1 left? The one I got came in really great shape. Well, did your roommate come home yet? lol
[/quote]

Yes Smoke!..He took them last night...He will email them to me between now and 9:30ish PM....I just got done talking with him...the only thing is he just took one shot of each....I was hoping for several shots at different angles and full tank shots so members can fully appreciate how gorgeous and immaculate these specimens really are!...next on my agenda: buy a digital camera before anymore tank setups and fish!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> ...next on my agenda: buy a digital camera before anymore tank setups and fish!...


lol I was just about to ask that... just don't trade in your 2 prized specimens for it







(just bustin your balls man)


----------

